# Need Help With New Cycles!



## Joshua Planting (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello,
I am trying to learn how to blind solve with OP Corners and M2 edges but I'm really stuck on starting new cycles. I just don't understand how to plan new cycles out while memorizing. I'd appreciate it if someone explains.
Thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 22, 2017)

Let's suppose you forget a cycle. So you memo your cube, you stop edge memo when you hit your buffer piece, you execute, and stop. Then you see there are three edges cycled.

How should you have memoed those three pieces?

First thing is to pick one of them to start at. It can be any of the pieces, and either sticker. Here you are looking at the position, not the piece that's in it. We call this breaking into a new cycle. Let's say you choose UL. When you execute UL you move the piece from that position into your buffer so you're ready to solve the cycle.

Now you have to trace your three pieces. Look at the piece/sticker in your UL position and memo where that should go, then continue with the other two. So if the DR piece is at UL, your memo would be UL, DR, then two more. The memo will stop when you hit your UL piece, since solving that completes the cycle.

It take four targets to cycle three pieces.

Really the only new thing to learn is how to add that extra letter to break into a new cycle, and how to spot the end of the cycle.

Similarly for different length cycles, multiple cycles, and corners.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 22, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Let's suppose you forget *to memo* a cycle. So you memo your cube, you stop edge memo when you hit your buffer piece, you execute, and stop. Then you see there are three edges cycled.
> 
> How should you have memoed those three pieces?
> 
> ...



FTFY. i was rather confused at first


----------

